# Common German Shepherd Health Issues



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I wrote a comprehensive post on my German Shepherd blog all about the common health issues in GSD's. If you have some time can you please read it over and let me know what you think? Is there anything that you can think of that I'm missing?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Here is the link to the blog post --> Common German Shepherd Health Problems | German Shepherd Dogs

Thanks for your help.


----------

